# Ingenieurskunst: Basteln - sinnvoll oder käsig?



## Rygel (27. April 2009)

hallo, ihr ingenieure!

mir ist neulich mal aufgefallen, dass ich die *sachen/baupläne für mich selbst unter dem punkt "basteln"* nicht nutze. geht s euch ähnlich? was davon benutzt ihr? wo? und warum? kann man diese bastel-verbesserungen zusätzlich zu einer normalen verzauberung aufbringen? kann man was davon rentabel verkaufen?

ich habe dummerweise grad keine liste dieser baupläne finden können. hat jmd zufällig eine und kann sie grad hier posten? sind ja nur so 8 - 10 stk. thx.


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2009)

Weiterverkaufen geht eh nicht (ausser sie haben das geändert) da es nur auf deine eigenen Sachen geht.
Ich persönlich nutze z.B. den Fallschirmumhang mit Zaubermacht.

Allgemein ist Ingenieur halt ziemlich für die Füsse. Das einzig interessante Teil hat Materialkosten von mind. 12k - na danke. Vermutlich deswegen weil es nicht gebunden ist (na super).


----------



## Rygel (27. April 2009)

stimmt! DEN nutze ich auch. allerdings habe ich einfach einen low-unhang mit dem fallschirm verzaubert und immer im handgepäck dabei. den fallschirmumhang, der selbiges bewirkt, gibt es aber schon länger zu bauen, oder?

ich meinte hier sowas wie zb. raketenwerfer an den handschuhen anbringen oder speedboost auf stiefel. überschreiben diese sachen die normalen verzauberungen, die ein verzauberer aufbringen kann (zb. +BEW, +AUSD, usw.)?


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2009)

Als eigener Umhang gibt es das schon länger, als Verzauberung erst seit WOTLK und mit Zaubermacht dazu wohl erst seit 3.1. Ich persönlich hab es lieber auf dem normalen Umhang. Wirklich dolle Verzauberungen gibt es da eh nicht und wenn ich abstürze hab ich keine Zeit zum umziehen.

Ansonsten überschreibt das Gebastel jede Verzauberung.


----------



## Rygel (27. April 2009)

wie ungeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. um die geilen gadgets nutzen zu können müsste man also immer noch ein extra-paar klamotten mit sich rumtragen, was? dumm geregelt, irgendwie.


----------



## DLo (29. Juli 2010)

Nene, hat schon alles seinen sinn. WEil wie Unfair wär es doch, 22 Bew vom VZ aufm Umhang zu haben, und dann nommal 25 Bew draufzuschlagen?

Allgemein ist es kein Nachteil, da die Ingi-VZ eig alle besser sind wie die, die ein VZ auf entsprechende TEile zaubern kann (Eiswandler: 12 Krit & Treff, Inigteil: 25 Krit)


MfG, 
Der D.


----------



## Tearor (4. August 2010)

Ich nutze eigentlich alle basteleien. muss man halt abwägen...

aus hexersicht:

-handschuhe: 340 tempo alle minute is als hexer sehr geil. 
die knapp 900 rüstung alternativ sind als tank wohl ganz gut, wenn man auf die 2% bedrohung verzichten kann. ich sehe auch einige highend-hunter mit der rakete.

-Schuhe: 24 crit sind bei genug hitrating natürlich besser als eiswandler, und der raketenboost kann einiges in gewissen situationen.

-gürtel: granatengürtel ist witzig, und geht sowieso gleichzeitig mit einer schnalle.

-umhang: 27 zaubermacht sind besser als 23 haste


ergo, ich benutze das basteln durchaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HumanFrosty (16. August 2010)

Tearor schrieb:


> -umhang: 27 zaubermacht sind besser als 23 haste



Mhh, würde ich nicht sooo allgemein stehen lassen, da teilweise das Erreichen des Haste-Caps sinnvoller ist, als sich ZM ohne Ende auf das Equip zu packen.
Beispielsweise beim Druiden ist Tempo nciht verkehrt, um sich dem GCD anzunähern und bei erreichen, schon wieder andere Skillungen von Vorteil sind.

Aber pauschal kann ich Deinen Ausführungen schon zustimmen.


----------



## Feldheld (18. August 2010)

Die meisten Sachen taugen eher für PVP. Ich benutze ziemlich vieles von dem Zeugs.

Raketenschuhe, Raketenwerferhandschuhe, MC-Schüssel aufm Kopf, Fallschirm, Bomben, alles sehr nette und witzige Gimmicks in BGs.


----------



## Tearor (20. August 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Die meisten Sachen taugen eher für PVP. Ich benutze ziemlich vieles von dem Zeugs.
> 
> Raketenschuhe, Raketenwerferhandschuhe, MC-Schüssel aufm Kopf, Fallschirm, Bomben, alles sehr nette und witzige Gimmicks in BGs.



das ganze im PvE:

-die Schuhe sind durch die 24 crit schonmal auch nicht unnütz, und der raketenboost hilft bei vielen bossen (zb wenn man bei marrowgar hm von 2183461384 feuern abgetrennt ist und da schnell mal durch muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch ganz gut.
-raketenwerferhandschuhe habe ich wie gesagt bei highend pve huntern auch schon gesehen, ich als WL benutze jedoch 340 haste.
-Die MC schüssel auf dem Kopf ist schon ein PvP ding, allerdings durch die 45 ausdauer (so viel hat meines wissens keine andere verzauberung) auch nicht uninteressant für tanks
-der Fallschirm hat ja wahlweise noch Beweglichkeit oder ZM dabei
-Bomben können (zb bei Schurken) schön in die rotation eingebaut werden und stellen einen nicht zu verachtenden dpszuwachs dar

Also, ich stimme dir zu, aber es ist definitiv nicht nur für PvE.

PS als ich vorher meinte 27 ZM sind besser als 23 Haste, sprach ich aus meiner sicht und dachte in diesem moment nicht an bäume, oder Schamanen.
Für die meisten DD klassen ist zaubermacht wohl besser als haste (punkt für punkt), und wir reden ja auch von 27 gg 23.


----------

